# Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h



## stieglitz (21 April 2009)

Störung beim Mobilfunk: Kein T-Anschluss unter dieser Nummer - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
heise online - 21.04.09 - T-Mobile-Netz bundesweit ausgefallen [Update]

Geht bei mir immer noch nicht! Das nervt wenn man telefonieren sollte.

Im Gegensatz zu mehreren Berichten gehen Datendienste auch nicht.

Dürfte eine gehörige Blamage für T-Mobile sein und zu empfindlichen Einnahmen- Einbußen führen.


----------



## stieglitz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

http://www.t-mobile.de/downloads/e-shop/090421_netzausfall_ursache_erkannt.pdf

na, hier geht immer noch nichts!


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

Scheint sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. In Köln keinerlei Probleme


----------



## stieglitz (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Scheint sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. In Köln keinerlei Probleme



Jetzt gehts hier scheinbar auch wieder. Aber das waren jetzt fast 5 1/2 Stunden. 
Bei mir war das jetzt nichts Wichtiges, sei aber mal davon wirklich abhängig.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

Hier gings die ganze Zeit.
Es soll aber kundenspezifisch und nicht regional abhängig sein.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

Nachdem in der Pressemeldung steht dass es am HLR-Rechner lag, kann es sehr wohl bei manchen Kunden gehen und bei anderen nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*



Heiko schrieb:


> Es soll aber kundenspezifisch und nicht regional abhängig sein.


Muß so sein. Im WDR wurden eine Reihe  Kunden in Köln interviewt bei denen es nicht ging.


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

Ich konnte auch die ganze Zeit telefonieren. Zumindest mobile originated.


----------



## webwatcher (21 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

heise online - 21.04.09 - T-Mobile-Netz bundesweit ausgefallen [Update]


> Laut der Kunden-Hotline liegt die Ursache in einem Stromausfall in einem zentralen Rechenzentrum des Kernnetzes, das sowohl die GSM- als auch die UMTS-Netze von T-Mobile verwaltet. Dafür spricht auch, dass auch deutsche T-Mobile-Kunden im Ausland betroffen sein sollen. Genauere Angaben konnte auch die Pressevertretung des Netzbetreibers noch nicht machen.
> 
> [Update:] Seit wenigen Minuten funktioniert die Anmeldung im T-Mobile-Netz wieder. Sprachverbindungen ins Festnetz und andere Handynetze lassen sich ebenfalls führen, bei Anrufen ins T-Mobile-Netz kommt es noch zur Meldung "Teilnehmer nicht erreichbar". Datendienste waren von der Netzstörung nicht betroffen. T-Mobile-Kunden, die ihr Handy abgeschaltet hatten, konnten sich danach jedoch nicht mehr im Netz anmelden. (rop/c't)


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

Mobilfunk-Störung: Software-Fehler legt T-Mobile-Netz lahm - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
[ironie]Zu keinem Zeitpunkt bestand irgendein Grund für die Aufregung oder sogar Panik denn:[/ironie]


> Die Bundesregierung zeigte sich unbeeindruckt von der Netzstörung. "Die Kanzlerin ist jederzeit erreichbar", sagte ein Regierungssprecher.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*

...sie hat ja auch Vodafone und im Bedarfsfall Behörden mit Laufburschen.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...sie hat ja auch Vodafone und im Bedarfsfall Behörden mit Laufburschen.



Wie unpatriotisch. Tz, tz. tz...


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2009)

*AW: Ausfall von T-Mobile seit ca. 16 h*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...sie hat ja auch Vodafone


Netzausfall: Störung im T-Mobile-Netz behoben - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Ähnlicher Netzausfall vor einem Jahr
> Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr hatte allerdings auch Vodafone mit einem
> schweren Netzausfall zu kämpfen. An einem Abend im April 2008 wurde das Netz
> des zweitgrößten deutschen Mobilfunkkonzerns von Problemen geplagt


----------

